# wheels



## phil1965 (23 Mar 2012)

iam new to rideing a tandem,,,,,can i use road wheels on mt bike,ones on my tandem are old,steel wheels with a hub brake on the rear ,want to put a spare set of road wheels on


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2012)

most tandems seem to use 48 holed rims .

are they 26" or 700c size wheels , is the rr hub brake the main rear brake or a drag brake ?


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 Jun 2012)

I've just put a 36 hole front wheel on ours, in place of a damaged 48 hole, after asking the advice of a LBS owner. It's had 50 miles on, seem robust enough for road, and unmade track. At less than £30 we'll have to see how it fares - a rebuild would have been over £100!!


----------



## Ian H (4 Jun 2012)

Particularly if it's an older tandem you might need to check a few things. Old rear hub brakes sometimes had larger diameter axles, making a standard wheel a rather floppy fit. You need to check the dropout width. Also as Biggs682 said, check the wheel size. Modern box-section rims are much more rigid than old open ones, so a well-built wheel should be okay in the front, and might last at the rear.


----------

